# Amplificar una señal alterna de 24Vpp hasta 40Vpp



## Emmanuel_R (May 23, 2007)

Hola, me gustaria saber como puedo hacer para amplificar una señal alterna de 24Vpp hasta 40Vpp. Esta señal es variable y sale de un generador de funciones. He descartado hacerla con amplificador operacionales porque no me dan mas de 30Vpp a la salida, así que pienso que se tiene que hacer con transistores, pero no encuentro la solución.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 4, 2007)

Podés agarrar un diseño de un amplificador de audio y modificarlo: para empezar podés cambiar los transistores porque supongo que no necesitás mucha corriente. Después tenés dos opciones: modificar el amp diferencial que tienen en la entrada para que te responda a una señal tan grande o podés atenuarla con dos R en serie y dejarla de 2.18Vpp que es el nivel estándard de entrada de audio (0dB)


----------

